# What would you have paid for this lot of glassware????



## modtheworld44 (May 28, 2016)

To All

I just bought this lot the other day as a whole,some is slightly used and some is chipped(but not in areas that will effect it's use). The rest is BNOS(brand new old stock) still in original boxes.There's two brands Kimax(made by Kimble Glass Inc.) and Pyrex(made by Corning Glass Works),I know that these are both good brands to have and is why I even took the chipped ones too.Here's a small list of some of the glassware from the pictures.

Pyrex Bottle Aspirator w/ Tube Outlet XE 50 1000ml
Pyrex Distilling Flask 250ml
Pyrex Spouted Cylinder Glass
Pyrex Condenser 300mm(There's three different styles)
Kimax 24ml Le Chatelier A Specific Gravity Bottle with Topper

So basically would like to see what yall think each piece is worth on an individual and lot whole.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (May 29, 2016)

I would say that you got a good deal. But i don't know what you spent. Some of those pyrex glasses the local science education center here sells for about 30-50 bucks a piece.

But, it is not pyrex, or kimax, as thats been taken off the shelves locally. 

He sells bomex (and a couple other unmarked borosillica glasswares) in his store. And, to me, pyrex is the best...the original stuff... Before the soda-lime junk that world kitchen put out as a (fake) "new" pyrex. (the hue of the glass tells you whats what- blue hue= new trash)

When i have more time ill go through and circle/highlight the pieces and prices. Or if you want, pm me and i can give you my number.

Personally... i am interested in knowing a couple things.
1. Is that cornflower blue pot and lid a fin style bread pan? Or a 4 qt?
2. What is the cartoon on your towel?

-topher, the idiot


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 29, 2016)

Personally, not much. There's not much there that I would ever use. Probably the erlenmeyer flask. Maybe the 2 jugs with a sidearm at the bottom and maybe the non-graduated cylinders. It's hard to see exactly what's there.


----------

